# Unwanted Tradition



## LDUBS (Feb 15, 2020)

Mrs. Ldubs and I went to one of my favorite lakes yesterday for a big Nada. Seems like every year my first fishing outing is a skunk. Not a tradition I want to continue, but it is safe for another year. 

Truth be told, I wasn’t aware that the chips Mrs. Ldubs slipped into the cooler were fish skins. As everyone knows, that is a big no-no. That is the only logical explanation why we didn’t catch anything. 

We will turn it around on the next trip.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 1, 2020)

How do they taste? Never heard of them before.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 1, 2020)

Truth is I never tasted them. Not appealing to me at all.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 29, 2020)

Fish skins?

Nah, hard pass.

This is what you want.

https://www.amazon.com/Howards-Crispy-Fried-Chicken-Skins/dp/B01H65IUUI


----------



## fishingkris (Mar 29, 2020)

In Thailand where i live fish skin is a very popular snack  they have them at restaurant tables as a starter snack sometimes


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 29, 2020)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Fish skins?
> 
> Nah, hard pass.
> 
> ...



Oh man, as long as they are crispy, I might give them a try! I didn't know they even made those.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 29, 2020)

fishingkris said:


> In Thailand where i live fish skin is a very popular snack  they have them at restaurant tables as a starter snack sometimes



Hi FishinKris. Believe it or not, Mrs Ldubs bought several bags of these while we were in Singapore. There is a brand she can get here but it is super expensive. 

BTW, after Singapore we were in Phuket. We flew home Feb 7 right before the stuff hit the fan. 

Hope you guys are doing OK over there.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Mar 30, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> RaisedByWolves said:
> 
> 
> > Fish skins?
> ...



Their just like ....well.....Fried chicken skin. :mrgreen: 

I found them in a Bodega near work that is in a bad part of town.


----------



## fishingkris (Apr 2, 2020)

[/quote]

Hi FishinKris. Believe it or not, Mrs Ldubs bought several bags of these while we were in Singapore. There is a brand she can get here but it is super expensive. 

BTW, after Singapore we were in Phuket. We flew home Feb 7 right before the stuff hit the fan. 

Hope you guys are doing OK over there.
[/quote]

I live up north in Chiang Mai but we where down at Phuket last week when its startet to get bad - so we are now back up north and are all OK


----------

